# How clean is your toilet flange and horn?



## ChrisConnor

When you replace a wax toilet ring, how thoroughly do you remove the old seal, do you scrape it and clean it to make it like new or just wipe it kinda clean and push the new one on?


----------



## 100 Watt

Just a quick swipe with an old putty knife. Time is money!


----------



## Protech

I remove the old stuff, but I don't go nuts.


----------



## D D W P

pull bolts out. clean off closet flange with putty knife. inspect toilet flange for damage......replace if needed. install new bolts & new wax ring w/horn.


----------



## nhmaster3015

New wax, old wax, wax is wax, no point in gilding the lilly


----------



## liquid plumber

quick scrape with the putty knife, new wax and done. I must admit tho' iam a double waxer. one deep seal one regular, even when the flange is flush with the floor.....doh!


----------



## Bayside500

D D W P said:


> pull bolts out. clean off closet flange with putty knife. inspect toilet flange for damage......replace if needed. install new bolts & new wax ring w/horn.


same here except the horn part, PVC flanges are sometimes cracked if ya look closely


----------



## suzie

I put on the latex gloves take putty knife scrape and then wipe it down real good so it is as clean as possible


----------



## Titan Plumbing

I get it clean enough to eat off of. Then, I never use a wax with the horn, never.


----------



## easttexasplumb

Titan Plumbing said:


> I get it clean enough to eat off of. Then, I never use a wax with the horn, never.


 
I eat off plates or well umm fastfood bags, but I don't ever use a wax with a horn.


----------



## Titan Plumbing

easttexasplumb said:


> *I eat off plates or well umm fastfood bags*, but I don't ever use a wax with a horn.


Kinda an elitist attitude, don'tcha think?


----------



## suzie

How come you never use one with a horn?


----------



## Mississippiplum

Putty knife, then wipe it off so I can see if there is any cracks in the flange.


----------



## Protech

I always check out the flange and that means removing the wax. 1 in 3 toilet installs results in a flange repair.


----------



## Protech

suzie said:


> How come you never use one with a horn?


Because they can shift when you send an auger down the toilet. That can cause a blockage or a leak. I put wax ring horns in the same category as mighty putty. If the flange is installed properly there is no need to put a "band-aid" in. Fix the flange. 

And while I'm on a rant, spanner flanges. I hate em.


----------



## SlickRick

Titan Plumbing said:


> Kinda an elitist attitude, don'tcha think?


Elitist for not using horned gaskets?.... I would hate to see what you called him if he farted in public.


----------



## plumber666

You guys are gross. I stick to new construction, way less retching.


----------



## Titan Plumbing

suzie said:


> How come you never use one with a horn?


They can get hung by an auger. I've seen them kinda crimped on the inner part of the horn. IF you set a toilet correctly, why do you need a wax with a horn...marketing gimmick.


----------



## Epox

I use the horned gaskets. Press them on good to make sure a tight seal underneith and that they won't shift. Never a problem from them.
Those that were buckled most likely came off a flange that was set too high above floor and over compressed the gasket. Sounds like a repair was due.


----------



## Mxz--700

suzie said:


> I put on the latex gloves take putty knife scrape and then wipe it down real good so it is as clean as possible


 Same here, but almost every time i have to put new screws to hold the flange down because either the last hack didnt screw down or used drywall screws.


----------



## gitnerdun

I believe horns are against code in FL. I have a dedicated putty knife just for removing wax and then put it in a Publix bag for the trash man.


----------



## 504Plumber

Depends on the flange. PVC/abs get a no-seep wax ring, cast iron or brass get putty (yeah, I said putty.)


----------



## Epox

Never heard of putty in place of a wax ring. Benefits?


----------



## 504Plumber

mpsllc said:


> Never heard of putty in place of a wax ring. Benefits?



Ever tried putting a wax ring, even one without the horn on a brass or some bigger cast iron flanges? The putty eliminates problems with them slipping and leaking. I've been behind other plumbers that used wax on brass and cast flanges that had all but fallen into the sewer. You can also make it as thick or as thin as you need it. Only downside, after 50 years you need a wood chisel to get the stuff off a flange.


----------



## Tommy plumber

Protech said:


> Because they can shift when you send an auger down the toilet. That can cause a blockage or a leak. I put wax ring horns in the same category as mighty putty. If the flange is installed properly there is no need to put a "band-aid" in. Fix the flange.
> 
> And while I'm on a rant, spanner flanges. I hate em.


 




Yes very true. Those 'kan't leak' wax seals with the plastic flange are prone to move and shift when the W/C is augered. This will cause a blockage.

I only use the plain wax seals.


----------



## beachplumber

Scrape wax, and inspect flange.
Form wax in ball and place in palm
Pull glove over 
Replace inadequate screws with s.s. screws
bolt washer nut
No horn rings, if flange is not resting on floor two ring. I have put three but 3 or more usually requires further repair.
Place scraper under lav hot water 

If flang needs minor repair use s.s. ring from siox chief flange.

If flange needs replacex use pvc or abs insert flange. Yes i will gladly go there.

Form multiple wax rings to b one
A quick wipe of the scraper will make it clean for the tool bag
collect collect collect


----------



## Will

I guess I'm one of the weird ones. I scape with putty knife then clean with denatured alcohol before installing the new wax ring(with out horn).


----------



## beachplumber

Thats not what makes u weird. Lol


----------



## gitnerdun

This is a rats nest in the footprint of a toilet that had a low flange with two wax rings


----------



## The real E.P.

Anyone else find mushrooms when they pull toilets?


----------



## Epox

gitnerdun said:


> This is a rats nest in the footprint of a toilet that had a low flange with two wax rings


 Looks like roots coming up around flange from here. I've seen them come into flange like that and totally rootbound the drain drop and elbow.


----------



## 504Plumber

The real E.P. said:


> Anyone else find mushrooms when they pull toilets?


Can't say I have, however, I have found nests of flying roaches when I've pulled toilets.


----------



## EmmaWrennn

Will said:


> I guess I'm one of the weird ones. I scape with putty knife then clean with denatured alcohol before installing the new wax ring(with out horn).


I don't see the reason for disinfecting the flange and making it clean enough to eat off of. 
I scrape as much old wax off as possible, new bolts, new wax ring and new ss braided supply.
Where I live we have something called "the toilet program" where you go around replacing people's 13L toilets with caroma low flush toilets. 8-10 toilet re&re's in one day for 3 months. 
I'm quick.


----------



## gitnerdun

mpsllc said:


> Looks like roots coming up around flange from here. I've seen them come into flange like that and totally rootbound the drain drop and elbow.


Yep, there were roots as well. There was also plastic crap and fresh oak leaves. I'm just happy he was not home when I pulled it.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

I take off old wax roll it in a long roll and make a new ring!! If I have any left I put it In my ear fir future use!!! Scrape off ,clean slots new closet bolts then ring !!!


----------



## Epox

gitnerdun said:


> Yep, there were roots as well. There was also plastic crap and fresh oak leaves. I'm just happy he was not home when I pulled it.


 I like them to be home, I show them before I repair. It makes justifying my bill easy.


----------



## Will

EmmaWrennn said:


> I don't see the reason for disinfecting the flange and making it clean enough to eat off of.
> I scrape as much old wax off as possible, new bolts, new wax ring and new ss braided supply.
> Where I live we have something called "the toilet program" where you go around replacing people's 13L toilets with caroma low flush toilets. 8-10 toilet re&re's in one day for 3 months.
> I'm quick.



Good for you:thumbsup:. IMO being fast means nothing, the work you do is everything. If the flange is broke I fix it, I use double nutted 5/16" brass bolts, if the stop needs replacing I do that, I grout the base so it never rocks. And yes I even clean the old flange and surface around the base of the toilet so the grout can make a better bond. If you can install 10 toilets a day and never have call back, more power to ya. Being fast imo is worthless. Work smarter, not harder.


----------



## Mississippiplum

EmmaWrennn said:


> new ss braided supply.
> 
> .


That's gonna go over like a fart in church


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle

Mississippiplum said:


> That's gonna go over like a fart in church


 Why ?


----------



## 504Plumber

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Why ?


Exactly, these days it's almost a necessity. Most times you cannot even fit a cone washer and ring in anything with more than 3/8" of tubing sticking through.


----------



## Mississippiplum

IMO a braided supply looks kinda bad, we/I use a chromed copper supply. Makes the install look better.


----------



## Epox

Mississippiplum said:


> IMO a braided supply looks kinda bad, we/I use a chromed copper supply. Makes the install look better.


 I use pex supplies with the molded ends. Cut them to fit and look nice. Have yet to have my first failure using them.


----------



## Tommy plumber

EmmaWrennn said:


> new ss braided supply.
> I'm quick.


 




Try installing a sweat stop and hard-piping the supply line. I'm not beating you up, but we as plumbers should be making the install or repair as hack-proof as we can....


----------



## Epox

Looks really nice, no contest on that TP. Unless I know for sure though I'd be concerned with Pex in the wall on the other end of that stub ell.


----------



## ChrisConnor

When I started this thread, I meant the horn on the bottom of the toilet, not those "kant leak" type of wax rings with the plastic extended horns. Just sayin.


----------



## Titan Plumbing

ChrisConnor said:


> When I started this thread, I meant the horn on the bottom of the toilet, not those "kant leak" type of wax rings with the plastic extended horns. Just sayin.


Always scrape off the old wax...always.


----------



## beachplumber

Yes clean wax from toilet as well


----------



## ChrisConnor

My question really was, how clean?

I scrape, wipe and spray with denatured alcohol to make it as like new as it can be, but most guys I see and have known, just pull the bulk and press on a new one. Often they never even look under the bowl, some guys leave water in the bowl, tip it a bit and just pull what they can with their hands, drop the new ring on the flange and set the toilet.


----------



## Epox

I always use a small vac to pull water from tank and bowl. Tip it up and remove any old wax. A good going over with the putty knife and replace wax ring. Why the denatured alcohol?


----------



## Mxz--700

Tommy plumber said:


> Try installing a sweat stop and hard-piping the supply line. I'm not beating you up, but we as plumbers should be making the install or repair as hack-proof as we can....


True, when I joined this forum everyone made a big deal to make sure your not a homeowner or hack. Now how in the world can you possibly call yourself a professional if u use a plastic or flex supply?? It took me 15 years before I even thought about using one , and I only use them in absolute $hit hole houses with filthy bathrooms that I want a quick escape. What do you flex guys do if you got brushed nickel or oil rubbed bronze trim which is basically the norm nowadays? Or a pedestal sink?? I guess that is why I am actually busier than ever. No offense to anyone but take some pride, just sayin.......:whistling2:


----------



## ChrisConnor

mpsllc said:


> I always use a small vac to pull water from tank and bowl. Tip it up and remove any old wax. A good going over with the putty knife and replace wax ring. Why the denatured alcohol?



Strips out the old wax from the toilet and flange. Also makes the customer say "wow, I've never seen it done that thoroughly". If it's really gummy, I'll spray it with WD 40 wipe and then again with denatured alcohol. I was told by my buddy that it was overkill, but it's my name on the job and no harm in being thorough. I own this biz and it's done my way, I am not going to be lazy about the service I provide and I am not in a hurry. There are some wax seals I've pulled that seemed like they were spongy inside and hard as heck to get off.


----------



## Mxz--700

ChrisConnor said:


> My question really was, how clean?
> 
> I scrape, wipe and spray with denatured alcohol to make it as like new as it can be, but most guys I see and have known, just pull the bulk and press on a new one. Often they never even look under the bowl, some guys leave water in the bowl, tip it a bit and just pull what they can with their hands, drop the new ring on the flange and set the toilet.


Yeah, I wipe it down and dry it for better adhesion, I think if it is wet or slimy the wax will not adhere too well, for me, the horn being clean and DRY is rel important.


----------



## Mississippiplum

Cleaning the flange good also allows u to see any cracks that might be obscurred by old shioty wax otherwise. I like paper shop towels for cleaning wax residue off the horn and flange, like I said b4 everything gets the putty knife.


----------



## Mississippiplum

I also like to caulk the gap between the bowl and floor with 100% silicone (white), and not just any silicone but the stuff used in tubs and showers that has a mold/mildew inhibitor mixed into it. 

In new construction, its a little different, the tile guys grout the gap with the same color grout that's used for the floor tile.


----------



## ChrisConnor

Mxz--700 said:


> Yeah, I wipe it down and dry it for better adhesion, I think if it is wet or slimy the wax will not adhere too well, for me, the horn being clean and DRY is rel important.


The denatured alcohol evaporates really fast, not instantly, but just fast enough that if it's clean, it'll be dry before you set the wax.


----------



## Mxz--700

ChrisConnor said:


> The denatured alcohol evaporates really fast, not instantly, but just fast enough that if it's clean, it'll be dry before you set the wax.


I think u misunderstood me. I meant wet from water not the denatured. The alcohol helps actually dry the water,great use for it. I also use it to remove silicone. Jim


----------



## ChrisConnor

Mxz--700 said:


> I think u misunderstood me. I meant wet from water not the denatured. The alcohol helps actually dry the water,great use for it. I also use it to remove silicone. Jim


I thought that's what you meant, but I thought I'd clarify for those others who might be confused. I keep it to clean up silicone too. That's it's primary use.


----------



## JK949

Mxz--700 said:


> True, when I joined this forum everyone made a big deal to make sure your not a homeowner or hack. Now how in the world can you possibly call yourself a professional if u use a plastic or flex supply?? It took me 15 years before I even thought about using one , and I only use them in absolute $hit hole houses with filthy bathrooms that I want a quick escape. What do you flex guys do if you got brushed nickel or oil rubbed bronze trim which is basically the norm nowadays? Or a pedestal sink?? I guess that is why I am actually busier than ever. No offense to anyone but take some pride, just sayin.......:whistling2:


I replace the supply when doing toilet repairs. In one home, the builder must have gotten a deal on Newport brass shut off's because I could not get a braided 7/16" supply in oil-rubbed bronze finish anymore. So I ordered a new stop and 3/8" finished tubing. Felt good man. 

However, most clients want cheap and fast, so that's what they get. If they're particular, I'll bend tubes all day long if they want to pay for it. Sweat stops? He'll no! They are so often neglected by not being tested, why make more work when they'll need to get changed again?


----------



## JK949

I'll use horned wax that has the 4" wide horn, not the reducing style. Stop buying wax at big box stores. They don't include the right hardware either.


----------



## ChrisConnor

JK949 said:


> If they're particular, I'll bend tubes all day long if they want to pay for it. Sweat stops? He'll no! They are so often neglected by not being tested, why make more work when they'll need to get changed again?


I sweat new stops on when necessary, but most times just swap out the stem if it's BrassCraft. Most change out in a jiff, unless it's the some of the old ones.

Those Keeney brand 1/4 turn stops from Lowes are absolute junk. Those always get yanked. They'll start leaking if you turn them of and on several times.


----------



## JK949

ChrisConnor said:


> I sweat new stops on when necessary, but most times just swap out the stem if it's BrassCraft. Most change out in a jiff, unless it's the some of the old ones.
> 
> Those Keeney brand 1/4 turn stops from Lowes are absolute junk. Those always get yanked. They'll start leaking if you turn them of and on several times.


I've seen the 1/4 turn Brasscraft leak through the stem. I agree the Lowes stops feel like complete garbage. When I do a home evaluation, I test the stops and inform the H.O. they should be tested at lest twice a year to keep them in good shape.


----------



## easttexasplumb

Titan Plumbing said:


> Kinda an elitist attitude, don'tcha think?


An elitist such as myself, will only dine in establishments that have old car license plates for decorations and usually mounted animals on the walls. The easiest way to spot an elitist like myself is by noticing the way we speak so clearly, when ordering chicken at the drive thru. Only two more stamps on my card at the elite Chinese restaurant and I get a free buffet.


----------



## Richard Hilliard

Some of you go to the extreme. I will scrape the wax off and make sure the buildup is out of the closet bend. I then use hand cleaner with pumice to clean the floor and flange. The hand cleaner polishes the floor and removes old caulking nicely; I have used it to get rid of the blue dye from blue gunk slammed into the tank. It works great on cast iron sinks to polish them and make them look good. It smells like oranges and has a nice smell to the room when I leave.

There are ways to test for a broken closet flange prior to pulling the toilet. When there is a possibility for a broken flange I have it priced before I pull it so the homeowner does not believe that they are forced to spend extra money because I have it pulled. It shows that you do have experience and have done this before. It also eliminates the tail between the legs after the toilet is pulled asking or begging for more money. Then explaining to the home owner this happens often with this type flange as Protech has stated.

A wax ring with the plastic horn can spin around and drop into a 4 inch pipe with plunging by the home owner or auguring the toilet.

I like to use the foam closet gaskets when I can due to the expansion and contraction of the concrete slab that helps to destroy a wax seal. Frequently when we pull toilets the wax seal has deteriorated and is no longer visible.


----------



## DesertOkie

I guess it depends what side of town and why I'm pulling the toilet. Some flanges here consist of CI in cement with 2 bolts in cement for the toilet. They seem to be the strongest out there.

Usually if I'm pulling a toilet it because it's leaking/rocking, it gets the total inspection and repair of flange. And usually advice to get a carpenter to fix the floor. 

If I'm pulling the toilet to run a line it gets the wipe clean and go, the wax is usually pretty clean on these because they get pulled once a year to run the line. 

I prefer the SS braided, in fact the last place I worked it was a no no to leave the chrome crap in. I have seen loads more issues with chrome than SS braided. I can't stand the pex supply lines.


----------



## ChrisConnor

Richard Hilliard said:


> I then use hand cleaner with pumice to clean the floor and flange. The hand cleaner polishes the floor and removes old caulking nicely; I have used it to get rid of the blue dye from blue gunk slammed into the tank. It works great on cast iron sinks to polish them and make them look good. It smells like oranges and has a nice smell to the room when I leave.
> 
> 
> I like to use the foam closet gaskets when I can due to the expansion and contraction of the concrete slab that helps to destroy a wax seal. Frequently when we pull toilets the wax seal has deteriorated and is no longer visible.


I like the hand cleaner trick, which brand, Hercules?


How much expansion and contraction do you get to destroy a wax ring?:blink:

I'd think that much expansion and contraction would destroy everything that penetrates the slab, not just the wax ring.

I always thought the serious deterioration of wax was from either cleaners or from people who took a lot of meds that caused the wax to break down. 

I started guessing it was meds when I noticed that when the seal is almost totally gone, that usually it was the often medicated elderly or someone in the home was very ill. 

A lot of restaurants have seals that break down quickly, some in particular every 12- 18 months.. I don't know if it's the cleaning chems the staff uses or something in "Sanitized By Swisher" that eats the wax up.

I'm going to apply for a grant from Obama to study the deterioration of wax seal. Wish me luck.:laughing:


----------



## Titan Plumbing

easttexasplumb said:


> An elitist such as myself, will only dine in establishments that have old car license plates for decorations and usually mounted animals on the walls. The easiest way to spot an elitist like myself is by noticing the way we speak so clearly, when ordering chicken at the drive thru. Only two more stamps on my card at the elite Chinese restaurant and I get a free buffet.


I have just one stamp left...:laughing:


----------



## gitnerdun

mpsllc said:


> I like them to be home, I show them before I repair. It makes justifying my bill easy.


 The "he" in my post was refering to the rat.


----------



## Richard Hilliard

ChrisConnor said:


> I like the hand cleaner trick, which brand, Hercules?
> 
> 
> How much expansion and contraction do you get to destroy a wax ring?:blink:
> 
> I'd think that much expansion and contraction would destroy everything that penetrates the slab, not just the wax ring.
> 
> I always thought the serious deterioration of wax was from either cleaners or from people who took a lot of meds that caused the wax to break down.
> 
> I started guessing it was meds when I noticed that when the seal is almost totally gone, that usually it was the often medicated elderly or someone in the home was very ill.
> 
> A lot of restaurants have seals that break down quickly, some in particular every 12- 18 months.. I don't know if it's the cleaning chems the staff uses or something in "Sanitized By Swisher" that eats the wax up.
> 
> I'm going to apply for a grant from Obama to study the deterioration of wax seal. Wish me luck.:laughing:


 
I will take a look today and let you know.

Homes in Sarasota are built on a slab the contraction and expansion is huge especially with homes that have the bathrooms located cloe to anexterior wall. I will place money that most plumbers in South Florida will say the wax is missing when they pull a toilet. 

I am not sure how meds would affect a wax seal . It should not come in contact with anything other than the flange and toilet


----------



## Tommy plumber

ChrisConnor said:


> I like the hand cleaner trick, which brand, Hercules?
> 
> 
> 
> I always thought the serious deterioration of wax was from either cleaners or from people who took a lot of meds that caused the wax to break down.
> 
> I started guessing it was meds when I noticed that when the seal is almost totally gone, that usually it was the often medicated elderly or someone in the home was very ill.
> 
> A lot of restaurants have seals that break down quickly, some in particular every 12- 18 months.. I don't know if it's the cleaning chems the staff uses or something in "Sanitized By Swisher" that eats the wax up.
> 
> I'm going to apply for a grant from Obama to study the deterioration of wax seal. Wish me luck.:laughing:


 




That one has me puzzled as well. Do you think roaches like to eat wax? Maybe when they run out of doodee, they start eating the wax. We need further study....:yes:


----------



## ChrisConnor

Richard Hilliard said:


> I will take a look today and let you know.
> 
> Homes in Sarasota are built on a slab the contraction and expansion is huge especially with homes that have the bathrooms located cloe to anexterior wall. I will place money that most plumbers in South Florida will say the wax is missing when they pull a toilet.
> 
> I am not sure how meds would affect a wax seal . It should not come in contact with anything other than the flange and toilet


Why would the wax disappear? Where does it go? I'd think that being squeezed from expansion and contraction would merely flatten the wax, not make it go away. What about tile flooring, does it break the bond between ceramic tile and the floor? 

Sorry for so many questions, it's an intriguing problem.


----------



## Richard Hilliard

ChrisConnor said:


> Why would the wax disappear? Where does it go? I'd think that being squeezed from expansion and contraction would merely flatten the wax, not make it go away. What about tile flooring, does it break the bond between ceramic tile and the floor?
> 
> Sorry for so many questions, it's an intriguing problem.


 
Chris it is beeswax and it will dissipate over time. Ever have a wax seal melt in your truck from the heat? Add 10-12 or more years to a concrete slab that heats up during the summer and fall, to extreme temperatures and then contracts in the winter cold only to repeat the action the following year. Expansion and contraction will affect the wax seal and deteriorate the beeswax, I am sure the squeezing factor also aids in the deterioration. The slabs are ground level or higher than grade. 

Tile does not touch the wax however it is a conductor and will transfer heat and cold. Prime example ever wlak ona cold tile floor? Ever walked on a tile floor that is heated by a broken hot water pipe?


----------



## Richard Hilliard

Sorry I keep forgetting to look at the name of the hand cleaner. It is in an organge plastic pump bottle.


----------



## Mississippiplum

Richard Hilliard said:


> Sorry I keep forgetting to look at the name of the hand cleaner. It is in an organge plastic pump bottle.


Is it gojo?


----------



## easttexasplumb

Maybe fast orange hand cleaner? Baby wipes also cut through wax really good.


----------



## Richard Hilliard

Mississippiplum said:


> Is it gojo?


 no it is orange pumice. purchased from ace hardware


----------



## Mississippiplum

Richard Hilliard said:


> no it is orange pumice. purchased from ace hardware


That's some good stuff I've used similar stuff, next time I'm at ace I'ma buy me some of that.


----------



## Tommy plumber

Richard Hilliard said:


> . Ever have a wax seal melt in your truck from the heat?


 





I've never had this problem and I've lived in south Florida for about 17 years.


----------



## 504Plumber

Tommy plumber said:


> I've never had this problem and I've lived in south Florida for about 17 years.


Drive a van don't ya?


----------



## Tommy plumber

504Plumber said:


> Drive a van don't ya?


 




Yes. Whether it was new construction or service, the wax seals didn't melt sitting on the shelf of the van. 

If you put a thermometer inside on a hot summer's day, it might get to 140 degrees F or 150 degrees F. That's not hot enough to melt wax, in my opinion.


----------



## plbgbiz

I've had them get soft and deform if not stacked properly but I've never had one melt to a non-usable condition in a van.


----------



## 504Plumber

Tommy plumber said:


> Yes. Whether it was new construction or service, the wax seals didn't melt sitting on the shelf of the van.
> 
> If you put a thermometer inside on a hot summer's day, it might get to 140 degrees F or 150 degrees F. That's not hot enough to melt wax, in my opinion.


Same here, I'm soon getting a truck and that truck I'm getting is known that you cannot store a wax ring in the bins. The wax melts out of the box and all over the bin. It gets just as hot here in new Orleans, I've never had them do that on any of the vans I've driven...


----------



## Richard Hilliard

We are not talking about melting beeswax in one sitting it takes time fellows. Second none of you have pulled a toilet and discovered there is no more beeswax on the bowl or flange? I have been plumbing in Florida since 1993 and find this to happen frequently. There are signs beeswax has been installed. Where did the beeswax go?


----------



## 504Plumber

Richard Hilliard said:


> We are not talking about melting beeswax in one sitting it takes time fellows. Second none of you have pulled a toilet and discovered there is no more beeswax on the bowl or flange? I have been plumbing in Florida since 1993 and find this to happen frequently. There are signs beeswax has been installed. Where did the beeswax go?


Question of the ages my friend. When the ground sinks, where does it go? Where does all the salt from the ocean come from? Why must all women be crazy?


----------



## gitnerdun

I've definately pulled toilets to find no wax. I've also noticed little grooves in the wax like something is eating it. Aliens I think.


----------



## plbgbiz

I prefer the woolly-bully look.

This one had a broken 90deg elbow at the base of the stack a couple of feet down from the santee. The roots had grown into the santee, into the vent, and were visible in the bowl of the toilet.

The house had been vacant for a while.


----------



## plbgbiz

gitnerdun said:


> I've definately pulled toilets to find no wax. I've also noticed little grooves in the wax like something is eating it. Aliens I think.


I think it's the Snipes that are eating the wax.


----------



## Protech

504Plumber said:


> Question of the ages my friend. When the ground sinks, where does it go? Where does all the salt from the ocean come from? Why must all women be crazy?


Into cavities below that area.

It's picked up in the earth as rivers flow into the ocean. Since salt is flowing in and is not removed from evaporation, the ocean is always getting saltier.

Because they are a boiling cauldron of hormones.


----------



## 504Plumber

Protech said:


> Into cavities below that area.
> 
> It's picked up in the earth as rivers flow into the ocean. Since salt is flowing in and is not removed from evaporation, the ocean is always getting saltier.
> 
> Because they are a boiling cauldron of hormones.


Well, don't you just have all the answers.


----------



## Mega Smash

I'll give the flange a good scrape. If a new bowl is going on, I'll clean as much of the old silicone or grout as I can.

If it's just a pull and reset, new ring, and reuse the bolts if they're in good shape.


----------



## beachplumber

I never reuse old bolts but may use the nuts and washers to secure new bolts


----------

